# The unnofficial name competition



## Matt Haslam

This is being run by me! me alone lolz 

Ok

i need one female and one male name , for a pair i have.

one entry per person, so thats one female and one male name.

competition will close at midnight GMT on 5th of September 2010

oh and the prize?

ok the winner gets to pick a new game for the forum arcade from a choice of over 2000!


----------



## WoodWitch

Ooooh, what a nice idea. 
I'll have a think


----------



## Elven

Male: Madventure

Female: Mei Mei

(what if there are 2 winners? if you only like one of the names or something...)


----------



## Jack Garcia

Thing One and Thing Two.

lol


----------



## The secret garden

Jack Garcia said:


> Thing One and Thing Two.
> 
> lol


Lolololololol Love it

Male: Franklin
Female: Fudge


----------



## Matt Haslam

some really good entries so far. Come on get your entry in soon


----------



## moustress

Obsession and Compulsion


----------



## The Village Mousery

Cobalt and Carrie


----------



## WillowDragon

Male: Studly

Female: Twizzler

Hehe


----------



## The secret garden

moustress said:


> Obsession and Compulsion


 BRILLIANT!!! I'm going to use these!


----------



## Inge

The secret garden said:


> moustress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obsession and Compulsion
> 
> 
> 
> BRILLIANT!!! I'm going to use these!
Click to expand...

Is it 5th of september already? Time flies. :lol:

Male: Adam Nice
Female: Miss Uphill


----------



## The Boggit keeper

Well I thought as you bred Blue mousies you ought to have something "Blues" related so ...
Male: Jake
Female:Ellwood (Ella for short)
You just have to hope the Mousies don't live up to their namesakes! :lol:


----------



## moustress

I thought.,.I'm confused...I thought it was Shiprat who wanted names for..something...

Anyway, I'm glad you like the names, The secret garden. (TSG? gardy?)


----------



## The secret garden

LOL GARDY!!!!! How about Sam, I said i like those names and i was going to use them for my mice.

The winners are still yet to be picked as the competition is not yet over.

xxx


----------



## moustress

Hokay. 'Salright by me.


----------



## Matt Haslam

The Boggit keeper said:


> Well I thought as you bred Blue mousies you ought to have something "Blues" related so ...
> Male: Jake
> Female:Ellwood (Ella for short)
> You just have to hope the Mousies don't live up to their namesakes! :lol:


nice, i like that film a lot!


----------



## katytwinkle

Hades and Persephonie!!! - yeah i just watched "percy jackson and the lightening thief, and my head is full of Greek Mythology names!!!


----------



## Megzilla

Male- Mr Happy
Female- Kiki

I kinda believe that all male mouse names should begin with Mr


----------



## mousemad

Ok, not exactly my idea, more the hubby but here we go anyway......
Dangermouse and Penfold......
Don't ask me, and I guess it doesn't matter which mouse gets which name :roll: :lol:


----------



## Matt Haslam

nice names guys, but i didn't say what animal they were for

 :lol:


----------



## mousemad

Ok smartie pants, not my fault I can't read properly :lol: :lol:


----------



## Megzilla

Shiprat said:


> nice names guys, but i didn't say what animal they were for
> 
> :lol:


What are the names for?? :shock:


----------



## WoodWitch

Here's my entry....

Pig and Whistle


----------



## Matt Haslam

megzilla92 said:


> Shiprat said:
> 
> 
> 
> nice names guys, but i didn't say what animal they were for
> 
> :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> What are the names for?? :shock:
Click to expand...

not telling


----------



## Matt Haslam

not long left now, entries close midnight tonight GMT , I'll announce the winner tomorrow morning!


----------



## WoodWitch

C'mon Shiprat......the suspense is killing me :lol:

Dying to know what we were naming!


----------



## Matt Haslam

ok

sorry guys had the worst day of it ever.

the winner is

Willowdragon

so my two roborovski hamsters are now called

Studley and Twizzler


----------



## The Boggit keeper

Congrats Willowdragon!   

Shiprat-would like to see a pic of Studley and Twizzler


----------



## WoodWitch

Yay for Studley and Twizzler


----------



## WillowDragon

Haha!! Thats so cool!! =oD


----------

